# Can you travel when labor card cancelled but immigration not?



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,

I'm beyond frustrated. My husband worked for a company and they are maliciously delaying his visa cancellation. 

He filed a complaint with labor, then the company the same day ran and cancelled his labor card/contract in the MOL. The next day MOL basically didnt even talk to him, they spoke only in Arabic to the PRO from the company.

The company is saying they will not be able to cancel the visa until after April. We have been dealing with this for over a month.

My questions is: Can you travel, meaning leave and come back, into the country when the labor contract is cancelled, but the company has not went to immigration to cancel the visa???

It seems ridiculously unfair that companies can hold people hostage. We are at risk of losing a lot of money because our travel plans may need to be cancelled. The plan was for my husband's employment visa to be cancelled, then for me to sponsor him on a spouse visa. But, because of this nightmare, there isnt any time left before our plans to travel at the end of the month. I dont know if he can leave and be able to return. He is not able to get a visa on arrival. Also, he cannot apply for a tourist visa while his employment visa is pending cancellation in immigration.

Someone please tell me what kind of system this is?!?! Should we just go back to America and not have to deal with this nonsense!


----------



## zoxtech (Mar 24, 2013)

You can travel on the same visa if it hasn't been cancelled in the immigration. Normally the company should have asked you for the passport as passport must be presented at the immigration for cancellation stamp on the visa. Although if u do go out of country your company can file you absenting and your visa can be cancelled in the system without getting a cancellation stamp on it, in such case you will not be able to enter the country on same visa.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

zoxtech said:


> You can travel on the same visa if it hasn't been cancelled in the immigration. Normally the company should have asked you for the passport as passport must be presented at the immigration for cancellation stamp on the visa. Although if u do go out of country your company can file you absenting and your visa can be cancelled in the system without getting a cancellation stamp on it, in such case you will not be able to enter the country on same visa.


This whole immigration system, labor bans, immigration bans is a nightmare. In a free world you can decide what is best for you, you have the right to do so. In UAE you just have the right to stay quiet and follow instructions.
But anyway no one forces us to go and work there. I am also very unhappy with all the visa procedures. I m feeling you.

Cheers


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank eveyone. The issue has been resolved. I am planning to write a full summary in my other post...its titled "Please help..."

I was told that he basically could not travel and felt like we were being held hostage. But, finally everything was miraculously resolved with a lot of luck in time for us to travel. The system needs a lot of work. Remember its only been 41 year :/


----------

